# Hot and cold foods?



## meggels

Jenn (Tuckersmom) shared this on Facebook and I find things like this super interesting...

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of feeding??


----------



## Roo

Do you mean like TCM "Hot" and "Cold" foods?


----------



## tuckersmom20

Yup TCM hot and cold foods. 

Magica Goldens: TCM - Hot and Cold Foods (Traditional Chinese Medicine)

Healthy Dog Food | VetLord.org

Dogs Naturally Magazine » Food Energetics And Allergies

After reading these... I've realized my boys eat a mainly cool food mix...


----------



## whiteleo

Here is a thread that this was talked about and tried for a member here a while ago. *Opinions please! Sonya's "yin" needs strenghtening...*

Tried to delete this but couldn't sorry, I realized this is in the D/F forum and this thread was about raw but it is still about Hot/Cold foods.

Here's the actual thread with her trying the Hot/Cold foodsPlan for Sonya to strengthen her "Yin"


----------



## DaneMama

My favorite vet at work is a TCM doctor who strongly believes in hot and cold foods for problem dogs. I can ask her for more information if you'd like. What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## meggels

nothing particularly lol, i just think it's an interesting concept and wanted to hear others thoughts/experiences on it


----------



## DaneMama

My experience is....my vet knows what my dogs eat on a regular basis and its approximately a good mix of hot/cold/neutral foods. She also says she hasn't ever seen a healthier bunch of dogs based on their chi/yin/yang....ever :wink: 

I know that if a dog has a lot of issues with allergies, typically "cold" diets are recommended versus hot ones. Is this for Abby or Murph?


----------



## Liz

We have heavily coated dogs who were prone to hot spots. My dogs get mostly cool foods (chicken, turkey, sardines) and neutral (beef and pork) the only hot food they get is lamb lung that is always paired with chicken or turkey. We have not had a hot spot since making this minor alteration.


----------



## meggels

If I were to do it with a dog, it would be Murph.


----------



## meggels

Maybe Murph's chi, yin and yang is allll sorts of whacked


----------



## whiteleo

meggels said:


> Maybe Murph's chi, yin and yang is allll sorts of whacked


Read the last thread I posted into my reply, it is the one where SonyaBulldog does her experiment...Interesting!


----------



## meggels

"These animals will be cool, calm and collected. They may have a pale tongue which is often wet. They may prefer warm places to sleep, or wish to be covered or cuddled for warmth. These animals generally do not like to be out in the winter but will bake themselves in the sun or in front of the fire place until you fear they may combust. Cold natured animals tend to be more slow moving and sleepy and may catch colds frequently."


Can't help but laugh, cause that is Murph to a tee lol...


----------



## DaneMama

Liz said:


> We have heavily coated dogs who were prone to hot spots. My dogs get mostly cool foods (chicken, turkey, sardines) and neutral (beef and pork) the only hot food they get is lamb lung that is always paired with chicken or turkey. We have not had a hot spot since making this minor alteration.


We do the exact same thing for Shiloh....do you have any idea if llama and goat are considered hot or cold? We feed a lot of llama and goat.


----------



## meggels

whiteleo said:


> Read the last thread I posted into my reply, it is the one where SonyaBulldog does her experiment...Interesting!


will go read it now. missed it before


----------



## whiteleo

I'm wondering if I cut out lamb in Cayenne's diet and added in more duck and fish if her feet might do better? Thank's Meggels for bringing this up as I had forgot about the hot/cold food concept..


----------



## tuckersmom20

Tuck and duke get a lot of chicken, paired with turkey, beef and small amount of lamb.

I have never consciencly followed the TCM, but seems I feed the same way.
During the summer I feed chicken, and turkey along with some beef.
And the winter I switch it up to more beef and less poultry.

I've been told that hot and colds can help epilepsy... Natalie, does your vet know which meats would be best for an Epi?


----------



## DaneMama

tuckersmom20 said:


> Natalie, does your vet know which meats would be best for an Epi?


I don't know, but I will ask for ya.


----------



## meggels

whiteleo said:


> I'm wondering if I cut out lamb in Cayenne's diet and added in more duck and fish if her feet might do better? Thank's Meggels for bringing this up as I had forgot about the hot/cold food concept..



Murph is on chicken/salmon combo right now... i actually have a ton of beef I need to start feeding him too...but he's got the feet issue as well...


----------



## Liz

DaneMama, I have been told that goat is a warm/neutral meat but I don't know about llama.


----------



## InkedMarie

A friend has a sheltie with DM; her holistic vet taught her about hot and cold foods. That was the first time I had heard of it.


----------



## DaneMama

tuckersmom20 said:


> Tuck and duke get a lot of chicken, paired with turkey, beef and small amount of lamb.
> 
> I have never consciencly followed the TCM, but seems I feed the same way.
> During the summer I feed chicken, and turkey along with some beef.
> And the winter I switch it up to more beef and less poultry.
> 
> I've been told that hot and colds can help epilepsy... Natalie, does your vet know which meats would be best for an Epi?


She said it would depend on the TCM diagnosis for seizures. Has he has a TCM diagnosis yet or just traditional?


----------



## whiteleo

After reading through the material that was posted in the 2nd reply I feel like such a bad mom, I feed a lot of lamb and venison which are hot foods and I now believe that this has contributed to Cayenne's feet issues. I'm trying to find Duck unenhanced and I don't care what it will cost me, if it will help with her feet then I'm willing to do anything.

Liz, any idea's?


----------



## Liz

White Leo, 

Mine old boy lived with hot spots for ten years and my smoothie would get redness on her belly and even her legs would be red, since changing to raw and then tweaking their amounts of hot versus cold I have had no belly redness on my girl and not hot spots on my boy. 

We feed chicken - all parts, turkey necks and hearts, sardines (from co-op) almost daily. Beef and pork I pair with chicken or turkey neck. They do get lamb lung and this I also give with a cool food. 

You might want to try your pup with chicken, turkey, sardines and beef/pork combined with the cool foods. I don't see it would hurt anything and you have access to great foods. I would avoid the hot foods for a while and see if you notice any difference. JMHO 

I will check out this way and see if we can get any organic duck.


----------



## tuckersmom20

DaneMama said:


> She said it would depend on the TCM diagnosis for seizures. Has he has a TCM diagnosis yet or just traditional?


He's been diagnosed as epileptic by a traditional vet.
Hes never seen a holistic vet


----------

